
Elon Musk Is Not the Future - blackbagboys
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/02/elon-musk-hyperloop-public-transit-tech
======
WheelsAtLarge
Musk's view of the world is flawed but he's found a following by making very
hard things happen. Getting to where both Tesla and SpaceX are is hard. People
say that he's being extremely subsidised by the government. True, but money
does not always produce results. Musk has a product and he's not stopping.
He's leading the way.

In reality, if he really wanted to help the planet he would find ways to
reduce cars and their impact on the environment. Replacing gas with batteries
is only slightly better. Also, SpaceX's colonization of Mars sounds great but
a moon colony is a better bang for the buck.

Most people are followers, so what we really need are leaders that are willing
to make hard decisions and lead the way.

